# Name soon to be Turboed M3



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Getting a new 2005 BMW M3 with 4 miles for $60,042. Drifted the Vette on the 605 into the divider, but its still running. Someone buying the Vette in 2 weeks, and im getting my new M3 in about 20 days! ill post pics


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW i can't wait to see this


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

what?!?!!! no more vette? no more crazy asss sh*t bout your vette!>>>???

your going German>!!!!!!??? is the sky falling? is hell freezing over?! NO WAY!!

LMAO 
LMOA

well, now welcome to my world....... welcome to YESTERDAY...... we are selling our M3,

they are bad ass in the corners though......

















-Obie

PS:
glad to hear you are moving up like the Jeffersons, vettes ARE sick ass cars, but htey corner and handle like sh*t.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

M3







.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You truly are a lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

vettes corner and handle like sh*t?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats great! They are awesome cars. You won't be disspointed. They have the same motor in my BMW. Pulls nicely to 8K. You looking at any aftermarket parts yet.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Yep, nice cars!! I've got an M-Coupe and it's a sweet sweet thing! It's got the S-52 M3 engine, but weighs less, and handles like a beast!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pops is buyin you another car ehh



> is hell freezing over?! NO WAY!!


it happpens


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

thats all i have to say on the switch over...







2005 vette would be better


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> 2005 vette would be better


 and american


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I would say the would be equally nice. The C6 would perform a little better, but the interior of the M3 is better, ride is better, and will be easier to drive everyday.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually a vette would likely hand an M3 it's ass in the twisties.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Actually a vette would likely hand an M3 it's ass in the twisties.


 Are you saying this to me? Because I said the vetter would perform better.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I would say the would be equally nice. The C6 would perform a little better, but the interior of the M3 is better, ride is better, and will be easier to drive everyday.


 when my dad had his M3 there were lots of vibrations in the inside... but thank god he got rid of the POS... stupid step tronic tranny wanted to shift at 8000rpm which is just not possible where we live

now he has an '03 vette, so much better


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I would say the would be equally nice. The C6 would perform a little better, but the interior of the M3 is better, ride is better, and will be easier to drive everyday.
> ...


 R u seriouse? I have never heard anyone say a new vette would have less bumps and vibrations than an M3. I can't imagine how horrible the M3 would be. I do know however, with the C6, they spent a LOT of time fixing this problem because anyone with a GM performance car can attest to the vibrations and rattles.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 yup im serious.... not so much bumps, but engine vibrations were pretty bad... especially when the revs got past 5000...

i would take the vette over the m3 any day







plus the vette is quicker and cheaper... and V8, duh


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You will miss the low end torque. For that price why not head to a Viper or Saleen Stang? And how many people go drifting with their DD?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> what?!?!!! no more vette? no more crazy asss sh*t bout your vette!>>>???
> 
> your going German>!!!!!!??? is the sky falling? is hell freezing over?! NO WAY!!
> 
> ...


 vettes handle very well actually. Im sure ur ferarri handles better though


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

indecisive said:


> vettes handle very well actually. Im sure ur ferarri handles better though


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Actually a vette would likely hand an M3 it's ass in the twisties.


 are you serious LMAO

RIIIIIGGHHHHTT

LMOA LMOALMAO


























































out manouver a M3, kknnnnnnkkkkk LMOA






























-Obie


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would take the new vette over an M3 any day of the week.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I would take the new vette over an M3 any day of the week.











I agree, Vettes are Sweet.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I would take the new vette over an M3 any day of the week.


 New Vette


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

winkyee said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > I would take the new vette over an M3 any day of the week.
> ...










i triple that


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i'd take a M3 over a vetter anyday. i just dont want to see the mechanics bill, only problem is expensive to fix. just want to say i hate you and i'm jealous.

M3 is my favorite car. but i'm working for mine. it might be a 99, but it'll feel good to buy it when i do.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Sofa N Obie said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Actually a vette would likely hand an M3 it's ass in the twisties.
> ...


 Seriousley though......it would. Either a C5 or C6 would. M3's handle well....but not as well as a new vette, sorry man.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Sofa N Obie said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Actually a vette would likely hand an M3 it's ass in the twisties.
> ...


Obviously, you don't know sh*t about cars

An M3 pulls about .91 on the skidpad

A Z06 will pull 1.0

The Z06 also has also about 50 horsepower (give or take a few, I can't remember) on the E46 M3.

So uh







yourself, ass


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sofa =


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Either way, they're both really nice cars so it doesn't really bloody matter. Looking back at the top, he stated that he "Drifted the Vette on the 605 into the divider," so maybe he doesn't need another vette.

Don't get me wrong, I like Vettes, trust me I do, but I'd rather be in my M Coupe anyday! I see a Vette about everyday, but not everyday do I see M's (not around my side of town at least).


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

tell daddy to buy me a M3 too. Thanks.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> tell daddy to buy me a M3 too. Thanks.


 maybe if you were smart enough to slide your car into the divider on the highway daddy would be equally as impressed with you and decide that what you needed was not common sense, but a more expensive car...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> maybe if you were smart enough to slide your car into the divider on the highway daddy would be equally as impressed with you and decide that what you needed was not common sense, but a more expensive car...

















Tell Em Twitch Tell em!....


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

man get a truck..

05 2500hd silverado w/ a duramax diesel. then get a performance chip for it ...

mmmmmm at least ud be sticking with the best car brand in the world.

i want a diesel truck so badly ..... i would almost sell my soul .. damn all you rich people who can throw their car into a divider and not think twice about it.

if i did that my post would start as follows... f*ck i just threw my f*cking vette in the f*cking divider im so f*cking pissed off right now..f*ck


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> man get a truck..
> 
> 05 2500hd silverado w/ a duramax diesel. then get a performance chip for it ...
> 
> ...


 What the f*ck do you need a truck like that for? Sink a ton of money into only to have it be as fast as a car 1/2 the price?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Trucks are more useful. Also you can have more fun with a truck if its 4x4. You can use them to haul heavy sh*t too, especially if its diesel. I think I still have an article with a suburban diesel dual turbo that has around 2000 TORQUE and 1800HP...would that smoke a vette or m3?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> Trucks are more useful. Also you can have more fun with a truck if its 4x4. You can use them to haul heavy sh*t too, especially if its diesel. I think I still have an article with a suburban diesel dual turbo that has around 2000 TORQUE and 1800HP...would that smoke a vette or m3?


 Yeah...but for hald the price of that truck you could easily have a vette that could smoke that truck.

I would say that a good 50% of all truck owners never use there truck for their intended use. I also am a firm beleiver that a truck is nost a "Must" in most parts of the US.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

haha, yeah, try putting a 75g+ tank in a vette or m3!!









Yes, trucks are mighty useful! But nice cars are.... well.... NICE!

For the record too, much nicer when you're the one assuming responsibility for the vehicle, not your parents...









edit: and when you know how to drive them!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

skelator said:


> haha, yeah, try putting a 75g+ tank in a vette or m3!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why in gods earth would you WANT a 75 Gallon fuel tank?


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> skelator said:
> 
> 
> > haha, yeah, try putting a 75g+ tank in a vette or m3!!
> ...


 no no no... I'm referring to aquarium tanks here, not gas tanks.









Piranha message board, thought it would fit the site's material base. Sorry for the confusion..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I can fit a 75 gal tank in my little SUV/truck. But would see it going in my GFs Ford Taurus. That is true about "Yeah...but for hald the price of that truck you could easily have a vette that could smoke that truck." Its something about 2000+ torque that gets me. That and 49" tires.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

i would rather have a truck too. MUCH more useful.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

get a bike....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> i would rather have a truck too. MUCH more useful.


 But he is trying to go fast. Trucks DON'T go fast, they handle like sh*t, get piss piss poor gas mileage, and most of them are ugly (there are a few that look nice). I don't understand people who drive trucks everyday. A majority of the time, truck drivers use their truck for a daily commute, never take it off road, and never haul anything. It's like buying a viper just to put put around town in.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> > i would rather have a truck too. MUCH more useful.
> ...












Dude, I would still take an M3 over a vette ANY DAY.

The e46 m3 is about 330hp I believe and the vette is around 405 right?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > mori0174 said:
> ...


 The C6 yes. I dunno....I am a hardcore GM fan, but I have ALWAYS wanted an M3. I would have to test drive them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

Nitrous, I'm surprised you're switching. Corvette fans tend to be very brand-loyal.

My personal preference lies with the Corvette, but BMW makes a great car also. I used to date a girl with a new 330i and that car was a solid performer -good mix of performance and comfort.

Do you have any pictures of the damaged Corvette?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

also please include in the pics of the wrecked corvette the word "Owned"

yeah i'm still jealous of the m3. what color and options you getting. i'd get the titanium metallic.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> also please include in the pics of the wrecked corvette the word "Owned"
> 
> yeah i'm still jealous of the m3. what color and options you getting. i'd get the titanium metallic.


 No, Dinan Blue or whatever its called.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

No no, I would get the shadow chrome M3.








LINK FOR MORE PICS
By the way, that is a really expensive paint, not chrome.

Oh yeah, I love deep dish rims.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

e46 BMW M3's RULE!!!!

All coupes are compared to the M3.

Why?

Cause it sets the bar thats why.

I will be getting an M3 soon as well.

Oh also, that mirror paint is NOT chrome shadow. its a chrome paint.

Chrome Shadow fuxxin rules.

M3's RULE!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> No no, I would get the shadow chrome M3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No when I saw that link in a car forum a couple weeks ago this dude was explaining how theres a machine where you can spray on the chrome.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > No no, I would get the shadow chrome M3.
> ...


 And I was explained that it is a paint.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Good luck! 
If you don't like it then you can get rid of it. They are just cars and it would be better if you could try and drive it. Just keep us posted.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Are you sure that mettalic is street legal? I would think it would reflect wayyy too much light at night off the other drivers headlamps...anyways, this owns the m3 in STOCK hits lateral exceleration of .98G! Top speed of over 180mph...and still gets over 25mpg on the highway. Its claimed to be the only sports car today with over 400 hp and no gass guzzler.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Are you sure that mettalic is street legal? I would think it would reflect wayyy too much light at night off the other drivers headlamps...anyways, this owns the m3 in STOCK hits lateral exceleration of .98G! Top speed of over 180mph...and still gets over 25mpg on the highway. Its claimed to be the only sports car today with over 400 hp and no gass guzzler.


 I dont agree w/ Filo :laugh: much, but hes right, this IS the car!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

It has been spoken! either a H2 or a new C6. I went to "elliots" lot on sunday, and saw a pearl white C6!







omg, about $10,000 cheaper too!














so its either the vette or the sick ass all black H2 with tint!

BTW Obie


> what?!?!!! no more vette? no more crazy asss sh*t bout your vette!>>>???
> 
> your going German>!!!!!!??? is the sky falling? is hell freezing over?! NO WAY!!
> 
> ...


Please do not post on my thread anymore. Its amazing that you dont know jack sh*t baout cars. Please read an actual magazine (motortrend/car and driver) and configure the numbers of the handling. The Vette clearly "hands" the M3's ass on a nice "platnium dish" by taking higher G's in cornering, and doing a much faster time in the slalom at higher speeds. Oh btw next time i see a lambo on the street ill take pics of it and say its mine too!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> maybe if you were smart enough to slide your car into the divider on the highway daddy would be equally as impressed with you and decide that what you needed was not common sense, but a more expensive car...


Riiight. I dont know if you live in Cali, but its been raining due to the strom. Now how do you steer a car with over 550hp and 560lbs of torque when you start to hydro and then into a drift? without turning the wheel and expecting understeer due to the heavy iron block v8? give me an answer and ill let u keep posting your "smart" remarks


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Oh and the car pics will be posted either tomorrow or in 2 days. They are not bad at all, alot of your would laugh but that Vette didnt take to much abuse. My car did a 180 and the back end smashed into the divider where the fuel tank is! Luckly the chassis on the vette, go from the front, to the end with steel beams that cage the fuel tank. So when i hit the divider it didnt do much damage cause i got steel in my plastic car Biiitches :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, What I do when its raining, I slow down...Its worked so far :laugh:


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

is 58mph slow enough?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dude, get the H2.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Well, What I do when its raining, I slow down...Its worked so far :laugh:


 Thats no fun.

Don't get an H2. They are nothing special at all.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Well, What I do when its raining, I slow down...Its worked so far :laugh:
> ...


 I'd still get the m3 over the h2 or c6 but whatever.

Actually, it'd be better to get the c6, since the h2 is so big all your friends would be bumming rides off of you and sh*t.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> is 58mph slow enough?


 You crashed into a f*cking wall, so obviously the answer to your question is "no, not slow enough"


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > is 58mph slow enough?
> ...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Especially in a Light ass car as a Vette...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

sweet.. of course that an incredible choice, but i think i would still go with the CTS-V which owned all the M3s and even the vishnu evo( 2nd place) in car and drivers tuner shootout. And of course.. you are already very familiar with that engine. You sure you want to go german?

But with your prowless for performance machines have you ever thought about just getting the new lotus and a daily driver? I dont think you will argue much that the lotus is the most dynamic handling machine to ever be sold in the united states. Its better then its UK version, and it already has tons of parts available for that engine. 350 hp in that thing would hand any car its ass on the track. and you could still have some money for a daily driver.

To many damn choices.. i trust youll make the right decision


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> sweet.. of course that an incredible choice, but i think i would still go with the CTS-V which owned all the M3s and even the vishnu evo( 2nd place) in car and drivers tuner shootout. And of course.. you are already very familiar with that engine. You sure you want to go german?
> 
> But with your prowless for performance machines have you ever thought about just getting the new lotus and a daily driver? I dont think you will argue much that the lotus is the most dynamic handling machine to ever be sold in the united states. Its better then its UK version, and it already has tons of parts available for that engine. 350 hp in that thing would hand any car its ass on the track. and you could still have some money for a daily driver.


Ah yes! the lotus elise. weighing in at 1,700lbs with a toyota motor putting out 190hp. yes for $40,000 it handles very well (but i love the MT900).



> You crashed into a f*cking wall, so obviously the answer to your question is "no, not slow enough"


for idiots who do not read all the posts "i hydroed, then drifted into a wall" and 58mph was taking it cautiously. you drive slow cause ur pos cant handle well in the rain. i drove slow cause im packing 560lbs of torque under the hood of my beast :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nooo to h2, OVERWEIGHT and UNDERPOWERED. Get the c6 vette, with the money you save on gas you can use for high perf mods, or just SAVE it in the bank. Isn't hydro depending on the weight of your car? My sisters 68 bug hydros like crazy.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> for idiots who do not read all the posts "i hydroed, then drifted into a wall" and 58mph was taking it cautiously. you drive slow cause ur pos cant handle well in the rain. i drove slow cause im packing 560lbs of torque under the hood of my beast :laugh:











I got a Truck, I dont Hydroplane into walls...








And 58 mph on a wet road with puddles, ummm, that isnt slow or cautious...
And You dont have no power anymore...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > for idiots who do not read all the posts "i hydroed, then drifted into a wall" and 58mph was taking it cautiously. you drive slow cause ur pos cant handle well in the rain. i drove slow cause im packing 560lbs of torque under the hood of my beast :laugh:
> ...


 Heh same. I have mud tires on my truck which are supposed to be horrid in the rain due to lack of siping, but I still don't hydroplane cus the truck weighs about 4000lbs. I hope he didn't have slicks on.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Hydro occurs more often when you have shallow treads (performance tires). It is because your tread pattern can't move the water out of the tread fast enough and pushes water under your tire and lifts it onto the water, giving you no traction. You don't have to go fast to hydroplane...I have a buddy who nearly wrecked his 02 SS with 17 miles on it going 45 with the cruz control on.

Most people crash there cars because they hit the breaks when this happens.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

So it would be hard to hydro on a truck with mudders/deap agressive tread...??


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Most people crash there cars because they hit the breaks when this happens.










Thats It right there! DONT SLAM ON THE BREAKS!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> I got a Truck, I dont Hydroplane into walls...
> And 58 mph on a wet road with puddles, ummm, that isnt slow or cautious...
> And You dont have no power anymore...


OMG are you retarded? do you have 560lbs of torque in your truck? no, and 58mph on the freeway is pretty slow, unless your one of those assholes that drives 65mph in the fast lane, and please explain what you mean by "no power"? like i said, for all the idiots that dont read all the post, read the post where i said my cars still running, it just needs a new rear bumper


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

hydro is also more commonly seen in rain due to how much thiner oil molecules are compared to water. when it rains, any oil residue left or spilt onto highways/streets rise up and sits above the water making the roads more slippery


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> So it would be hard to hydro on a truck with mudders/deap agressive tread...??


 Yes, but then the traction still isn't optimum because with the deep spaced apart tread you still have less rubber actually touching the road. If you have really agressive tread, it is mostly designed to catch on something (mud/rocks/snow), creating more surface area and push off because that something is being pressed up against the inside of the tread as well.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > I got a Truck, I dont Hydroplane into walls...
> > And 58 mph on a wet road with puddles, ummm, that isnt slow or cautious...
> > And You dont have no power anymore...
> 
> ...


 58 on a freeway thats raining w/puddles??Slow? I think not.
Otherwise, you wouldnt have Fucced your sh*t up...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jeez give the guy a break...Nitrousvette, get the C6 and go home smiling! Don't drive it in the rain though!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah seriousely. I doubt anybody here with a RWD performance car would have gone any faster. His hydroplaning has nothing to do with driver error.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Yeah seriousely. I doubt anybody here with a RWD performance car would have gone any faster. His hydroplaning has nothing to do with driver error.


 my car is absolutley horrendous in the rain.... that's why i never take it out.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Even a awd rally car thats made for crazy conditions with very expensive tires.. like the evos advans, would hyrdo plane under the same circumstances. This is a big problem is california.. because it hardly ever rains here.. then it starts raining all of a sudden. It rained for the first time here in 5 months a couple weeks ago and there was literally 6 inches of muddy water covering all the roads in the area.

Its really important to have a set of seasonal tires for your performance car.. but then again, im to cheap to buy them lol but right now i do happen to have a winter tire on and not the advans and havent had any real problems


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Poseidon not only does it hardly rain in Cali, but most idiot drivers just continue going 65. I remember it was POOOORING a couple weeks ago, I was going 45 on the highway and there were bigrigs and cars zooming past me.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> Jeez give the guy a break...Nitrousvette, get the C6 and go home smiling! Don't drive it in the rain though!














> Yes, but then the traction still isn't optimum because with the deep spaced apart tread you still have less rubber actually touching the road. If you have really agressive tread, it is mostly designed to catch on something (mud/rocks/snow), creating more surface area and push off because that something is being pressed up against the inside of the tread as well


That is true







thats why drag racers use slicks, only at the track. since there is no tread on the tire, it puts a bigger footprint to the pavement, but slicks are not D.O.T approved due to no tread. So basically you wouldnt stand a chance in the rain driving slicks, because there are no water channels for the tires to push the water through during rain.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Yeah seriousely. I doubt anybody here with a RWD performance car would have gone any faster. His hydroplaning has nothing to do with driver error.


 Yes it does. How is it not his fault that he drove faster than conditions allowed and hydroplaned? RWD has nothing to do with it, if you go out in conditions your car can not handle and you crash, it's your f*cking fault for going out in the first place. If I go out on a Hayabusa in the snow and crash, could I say "man it's not my fault, sports bikes are sh*t in the snow"? It's the DRIVER'S responsibility to ensure his car is set up for the conditions he's driving in, when you chose the car, the tires, the speed and wether or not you're going to drive in current conditions it's on nobody but you when you f*ck up and crash into a wall for being a dumb ass.

And Nitrous, what difference does it make that your car has 500 something pounds of torque? Are you unaware that the throttle works without having to open it all the way by putting the pedal down, or are you trying to tell us your car is too much for you to handle?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

here, this is what you can do. buy me a car, 2000 m3 will be fine and then i'll be happy...

jk.... damn i wish i could pick a car... i just got the old hand me down, car was older than i was and had more miles on her than a vietamese prostitute...


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> had more miles on her than a vietamese prostitute...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

dude it sucks you crashed your car into the divider.







However if i was given a choice between a vette or an m3, i'd choose the vette, provided it be the Z06 of course


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> dude it sucks you crashed your car into the divider. However if i was given a choice between a vette or an m3, i'd choose the vette, provided it be the Z06 of course


Dont even trip. I think im actually keeping the vette for now, and getting an H2 as well







look what the H2 packs! nightvision driving too! now i can trailor my Vette to the drags!!!























http://www.lingenfelter.com/raytheonh2.asp


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> Yes it does. How is it not his fault that he drove faster than conditions allowed and hydroplaned? RWD has nothing to do with it, if you go out in conditions your car can not handle and you crash, it's your f*cking fault for going out in the first place. If I go out on a Hayabusa in the snow and crash, could I say "man it's not my fault, sports bikes are sh*t in the snow"? It's the DRIVER'S responsibility to ensure his car is set up for the conditions he's driving in, when you chose the car, the tires, the speed and wether or not you're going to drive in current conditions it's on nobody but you when you f*ck up and crash into a wall for being a dumb ass.
> 
> And Nitrous, what difference does it make that your car has 500 something pounds of torque? Are you unaware that the throttle works without having to open it all the way by putting the pedal down, or are you trying to tell us your car is too much for you to handle?


for people who know nothing about a cars..............



> Even a awd rally car thats made for crazy conditions with very expensive tires.. like the evos advans, would hyrdo plane under the same circumstances





> Hydro occurs more often when you have shallow treads (performance tires). It is because your tread pattern can't move the water out of the tread fast enough and pushes water under your tire and lifts it onto the water, giving you no traction. You don't have to go fast to hydroplane...I have a buddy who nearly wrecked his 02 SS with 17 miles on it going 45 with the cruz control on.





> hydro is also more commonly seen in rain due to how much thiner oil molecules are compared to water. when it rains, any oil residue left or spilt onto highways/streets rise up and sits above the water making the roads more slippery


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

im sure you can get the nightvision in the vettes too.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> im sure you can get the nightvision in the vettes too.


Got them in the caddys XLR's









My decesion is final, 2004 Black Coupe Corvette, 20" Z06 Rims in the back, 19" Z06 Rims in the front. A single GT-35R Garret turbo with about 7psi of boost, other mods too, wont list until project finished.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Explaining how a car hydroplanes does nothing to rationalize why you can't drive in the rain.

By all means though, get an H2, I hear they're "great" as far as build quality is concerned...


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> Explaining how a car hydroplanes does nothing to rationalize why you can't drive in the rain.
> 
> By all means though, get an H2, I hear they're "great" as far as build quality is concerned...





> My decesion is final, 2004 Black Coupe Corvette, 20" Z06 Rims in the back, 19" Z06 Rims in the front. A single GT-35R Garret turbo with about 7psi of boost


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Explaining how a car hydroplanes does nothing to rationalize why you can't drive in the rain.
> 
> By all means though, get an H2, I hear they're "great" as far as build quality is concerned...


 It explains the hydroplaning can not be controlled by the driver, unless you choose not to drive in the rain.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

cool


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

good choice with another vette


----------

